# Lire des video ou film a partir d'une carte SD



## evuio (24 Mai 2014)

Salut
je voudrais lire des film ou video sur mon ipad air qui ne posséde que 16 go 
les fichier seront  sur une carte micro sdhc 
quels outils dois je acheter ?
un lightning vers micro sd sa marchera ?


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (24 Mai 2014)

Avec un truc comme ça, ça devrait marcher (je pense).
A condition bien sûr d'avoir une application pour lire les formats .avi et autres (genre AcePlayer...)


----------



## evuio (24 Mai 2014)

paranormal-wizzzard a dit:


> Avec un truc comme ça, ça devrait marcher (je pense).
> A condition bien sûr d'avoir une application pour lire les formats .avi et autres (genre AcePlayer...)



Ca ne marche pas le mec d'apple ma dit (je l'ai contacter via le chat) il ma dit que c'etait fais juste pour les photos
Et qu'il fallait bien sur que j'achetes le 128 go


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (25 Mai 2014)

Ca me paraît bizarre que la capacité influe sur le fonctionnement :s


----------



## ckyja (25 Mai 2014)

En effet avec ce connecteur vous ne pourrez que lire des photos. Pour lire des videos ou autre il faut jailbreaker votre iPad. Sinon il y à d'autres solutions genre iusbPort pour lire clés usb et sd.


----------



## Optimistic2 (26 Mai 2014)

J'ai ce boîtier, le WifiSD, je l'utilise avec des clés USB, ça marchera de la même manière avec des cartes SD. J'en suis très content.
Il faut faire un réseau en SMB (Samba), dans une app, perso j'utilise AcePlayer ou OPlayer.
Si tu optes pour ça, je pourrai expliquer comment faire ce réseau, il y a une petite subtilité que j'ai mis du temps à trouver.


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (26 Mai 2014)

Ca à l'air pas mal comme boîtier ça...


----------



## Optimistic2 (26 Mai 2014)

C'est très bien, je le conseille souvent sur ce forum des que ça traite de ce sujet.
Il y en a d'autres, en pratique je ne connais que celui-là.
Il peut lire des supports différents, 5 appareils peuvent s'y connecter simultanément, faire office de recharge de secours pour un tel. Il peut intégrer au sein de son réseau wifi un réseau domestique pour avoir accès à internet, on le configure une fois à la maison par exemple et il le garde en mémoire.

A chercher sur le forum, quelqu'un avait évoqué un boîtier similaire d'une autre marque à moins cher. Même design, mêmes fonctions...


----------

